# Car buying



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

Am moving to marbella in December from Ireland.
can anyone help with suggesting second hand car dealers without being luxury car market.
Plus anyone interested in meeting to play golf, i will be in marbella in early September to start setting down roots and finding employment.

Any good recruitment agencies i should target.

:welcome::second:


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

What sort of work are you looking for?


----------



## marcia burrell (Aug 14, 2015)

Robertson cars in Elvira, I purchased both my cars from him.

Take a look at his website for availability.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

thanks for the info....

lane:


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

amespana said:


> What sort of work are you looking for?


i have been working for some large national companies from merchandising to sales to business development.
these companies include coca cola cadburys and a tobacco company.

So i guess anything vaguely similar to these but open to other suggestions..

Mike


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Michael Ennis said:


> i have been working for some large national companies from merchandising to sales to business development.
> these companies include coca cola cadburys and a tobacco company.
> 
> So i guess anything vaguely similar to these but open to other suggestions..
> ...


There is very high unemployment in Spain, but send your CV to some of the international companies you've previously dealt with and you never know?? I suspect you'd need to be pretty much bilingual to be in with a chance??

Heres a situations vacant page from the local newspaper to give you an idea of jobs available. 
http://www.myservicesdirectory.com/Category/recruitment/situations-vacant/



Jo xxx


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

JoJo

Thanks for your help on this..


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

jojo said:


> There is very high unemployment in Spain, but send your CV to some of the international companies you've previously dealt with and you never know?? I suspect you'd need to be pretty much bilingual to be in with a chance??
> 
> Heres a situations vacant page from the local newspaper to give you an idea of jobs available.
> Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com
> ...


:welcome::behindsofa::washing:


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

amespana said:


> What sort of work are you looking for?


I guess anything i can get my hands on.

i have been in sales here in dublin and also tennis coaching...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> I guess anything i can get my hands on.
> 
> i have been in sales here in dublin and also tennis coaching...


Have you looked at the figures for all types of unemployment in Malaga Province?
Marbella does have its own micro- economy but unemployment is still quite high.
Fluent Spanish is a requirement for most jobs.
Contacts are the best way of finding work of all types here so the golf club bar might be a good Job Centre....


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Have you looked at the figures for all types of unemployment in Malaga Province?
> Marbella does have its own micro- economy but unemployment is still quite high.
> Fluent Spanish is a requirement for most jobs.
> Contacts are the best way of finding work of all types here so the golf club bar might be a good Job Centre....



Thanks for the heads up..

i have already contacted the local golf club and found a very helpful employee who is circulating my cv to potential contacts,
i also have a tennis coaching qualification which i hope to use at some point also. i know this wont be enough but may lead to other things,,

how is estepona,, we are moving near los aqueros golf club.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> Thanks for the heads up..
> 
> i have already contacted the local golf club and found a very helpful employee who is circulating my cv to potential contacts,
> i also have a tennis coaching qualification which i hope to use at some point also. i know this wont be enough but may lead to other things,,
> ...



I love Estepona, we intend to move there in a couple of years. The old town is just beautiful, the Ayto is now describing it as the 'garden of Andalucia'.
I don't know about golf courses, my son brings his golf stuff when he comes to his house here for weekends but I think he plays at El Paraiso. 
Are you relying on finding reasonably well-paid work? Or any work, come to that?
Of course it's not impossible to find a job but it's not easy if you don't speak reasonably fluent Spanish. But as I said, in my experience it's who you know....


----------

